# My 2013 (Originally from Blue Fire to Camo) RZR S Build



## NickS (Oct 9, 2011)

Well, I figured I'd post some progress on my 2013 RZR S on here for anyone interested. It started off as a Blue Fire RZR S. I wasn't a big fan of the other color option in the "S" which was orange with orange cage, A-arms, etc... so I settled on this. Plans down the road are possible lift and everything else, all of the normal stuff aside from Snorkels at this point. Mainly due to the extended warranty I bought for it. If for some reason, I have this one until its up, it'll be snorkeled for sure.






Here it is day 1 after I put the SuperATV rock Sliders on it, then added the tinted half windshield, roof and stereo a couple of weeks later.











Added the Cooter Brown roof (with dome light built in), and Froghead industries overhead stereo.












After all of that, I knew that I wasn't satisfied with the stupid disco colors that Polaris puts on their RZR S, so I wanted to start looking at some options. I knew I didn't want to paint it, and didn't want to spend a lot of money for a wrap job (I say a lot of money because I would want it done right), so I stated researching Hydro dipping. I will use mine for hunting also, so after a lot of looking around, I found a place near me that does it, and found a guy. Got all of the plastics off and everything taped up.




















Here's the progress that they had been sending me of the progress with the plastics. I'm going with a camo pattern. They dip the plastics, and shoot 3 coats of automotive clear coat on it. Everyone I've talked to said it will not scratch any different than normal plastics. They had done a ton of golfcarts and stuff, but never a RZR. Whole thing cost me $500, and I couldn't be happier with how it came out.

All shined up at their shop.









Sanded down and decals removed.









Base coat painted on.









Hood and side panels dipped.








Progress on the large front piece. They have to tape off and dip in sections.








All finished up and ready for me to pick up!!















While I was waiting to get the plastics back, I decided to run some 12" STI HD3 wheels and some 27" silverbacks on it.











Got it all put back together, and love the look of it. It is defiantly one of a kind.













Got it all cleaned up, and tried to take the pictures in the same places just for comparison. It's night and day difference for sure!































The pattern is very detailed, and looks great. They do all sorts of patterns too.


----------



## Wfolsom (Oct 2, 2012)

Im curious to see how well it holds up 
It looks awesome !

650 prairie, jet kit , 2" lift, 3 2" snorkels, dynatec cdi, 28" silverbacks


----------



## NickS (Oct 9, 2011)

Well, the silverbacks where just too much. They are way different on a SxS than on the Brute Force. Rode them around the block (a lot) and went on one ride. I decided I didn't want to rip the front end out from under a brand new machine right off the bat, and it has about 70 miles on it. I decided to step back to the same wheel (STI HD3 in black), but a 14" wheel and run some 26" Moto MTC's on there.

I also added an EMP bumper, and a Viper 4500lb winch up front.

















Thats about all for right now. I'm sure a 2" lift, CV guards, Rear Bumper, etc... will all be coming soon, so I'll keep it updated.




















Wfolsom said:


> Im curious to see how well it holds up
> It looks awesome !
> 
> 650 prairie, jet kit , 2" lift, 3 2" snorkels, dynatec cdi, 28" silverbacks



Thanks man. I've been on 2 rides with the Hydro dipped plastics, and they are holding up really well. Of course, I havent "tried" to beat them up yet, but no scratching or flaking or peeling after sinking it and washing it. And camo plastics from the dealerships is well over $1K, I checked that as my first option. A wrap would be several hundred dollars for a quality one, then to have someone install it right on top of that. Plus, if you went the way of the wrap, you'd be able to see the blue and silver where the edges meet up, or youd have a ton of breaks all over it. I also talked to a few people on some other forums that had hydro dipped ATVs and RZR's, and they said they were all holding up great. Even some of the ATVs that are camo from the factory are have the plastics hydro dipped there.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

The camo looks great!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks great. That's a pretty good deal on the dip as well.... Other places would probably have charged you a lot more.


----------



## NickS (Oct 9, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> looks great. That's a pretty good deal on the dip as well.... Other places would probably have charged you a lot more.



Yeah, I was a little scared when they said they'd never done one before, and the guy looked it up online and kind of quoted me a price over the phone. He wanted pictures for his website of the finished project. I've had the progress on a couple of more local forums, and he said hes already had a couple of phone calls about people wanting them to do theirs. $500 seemed pretty fair, he charges around $300-$400 for an ATV. I was going to do the brute to match, but would up selling it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Shoot if it was his first I'd have worked out a better deal!! Lol


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## NickS (Oct 9, 2011)

Just got back from ******** With Paychecks Event. Tires did great, and everything held up awesome.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

We like dirty pictures. It looks like you had fun.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

that camo has me thinking... I want it in max-4... maybe another hydro dip plastics thread shortly...


----------

